# Steuersatzempfehlung für Intense 6.6



## Zero the Hero (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen Steuersatz der sich problemlos an einem Intense 6.6 montieren lässt. Stimmt es, das zB Cane Creek Steuersätze nicht von Intense empfohlen werden, da zu breit, oder zu hohe Einpresstiefe?

Mein Favorit ist der Hope Stepdown (von 1.5 auf 1 1/8) Steuersatz, woher weiss ich jetzt aber, ob sich dieser problemlos montieren lässt?
Im Moment bin ich da etwas unschlüssig, welche Steuersätze fahrt ihr denn so?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## haha (8. Oktober 2008)

king oder reset passt ohne probleme, beim hope habe ich keine erfahrung.
der cane creek ist schätzungsweise vom außendurchmesser zu dick. habe allerdings auch intensebike mit cc gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (8. Oktober 2008)

das ist doch schon ne ecke her, als es probs mit ss gab!?
glaubs bis 06 wenn ich mich nicht täusche. verbessert mich wenns blup is!


----------



## fx:flow (8. Oktober 2008)

wenn geringe bauhöhe kein problem is, syntace superspin.


----------



## THBiker (8. Oktober 2008)

Zero the Hero schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist der Hope Stepdown (von 1.5 auf 1 1/8) Steuersatz, woher weiss ich jetzt aber, ob sich dieser problemlos montieren lässt?
> Im Moment bin ich da etwas unschlüssig, welche Steuersätze fahrt ihr denn so?r.



Du meinst den??? 








Passt rein, wird jedoch sehr eng mit der ATA Kappe bei mir, die mache ich zur Sicherheit immer ab....geht zwar durch, aber ich denke wenn ich stürzeund das dumm flext, dann könnt´s ans Unterrohr scheppern  ich probier´s erst gar net


----------



## Zero the Hero (8. Oktober 2008)

Na das sieht doch sehr gut aus! Nicht nur  der Steursatz, auch das  ganze Bike.

Als Gabel habe ich noch die Marzocchi Z1 rumliegen. Die sollte keine Probleme machen, da die Krone nicht so flach ist wie bei den meisten aktuellen Gabeln.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

